# Cherry Grove Creeks



## johnhardt03 (Aug 13, 2010)

So we are heading down to cherry grove this week and we are staying at a house that is on a creek, but it is a closed end creek, if that makes sense. I am wondering if I should just use the creek to catch some bait and then head down to the surf and try for some reds and trout, or should I try the creek right there at the house. I grew up in that area but it has been a long time since I fished one of those creeks so I dont know what to expect. I figure that I could probably expect a flounder or two, maybe a few trout, small shark? Someone tell me what to do, I figure I could do a lot more fishing right there at the house, without having to move to show to the shore, but I like the shore show!


----------



## Bryanmtm40 (Jul 31, 2010)

Definitely flounder in the creeks. It's the only fish I've caught from the banks in cherry grove... I caught a big Red from the beach in cherry grove last week, though around the sandbar up there.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

if your talking about the cement pond there are fish in there. None of the "creeks" are closed off.....&*^&%


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

plenty of flounder to be found in the canals on the backwater. Expect it to drain during next week's negative tides


----------

